# Stacking Peptides and SARMS



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 12, 2012)

*Stacking Peptides and SARMS





*​*
There are a few uses that Both Peptides and sARMS offer
*
One of the main uses is an anabolic cycle. Adding the GH releasing properties and increased IGF levels to the selective androgen receptor modulating effects of a sARM, the results can be quite suprising considering the lack of AAS and no need of a Pct following the cycle.
Firstly im going to give 2 example cycles and then explain the effects you are likely to see on cycle.
Weeks 1-8) 200mcg of semorelin 2 x ed
Weeks 1-8) 150mcg of ipamorelin first thing in the AM and at 2pm , 500mcg last thing at night.
Weeks 1-5) 25mg of Ostarine. ( you could add in s4 for the final weeks to harden up your gains and add even more fat loss at 50mg ? 100mg ed.
This cycle will increase IGF levels quite dramaticaly, and offer the user improved recovery, fat loss and Muscle hypertrophy, along with.....


To read the remainder of the article and many more on research peptides and liquids click Here​


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Dec 16, 2012)

Personal Experiences?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 2, 2013)

Improved performance, Physique, and Health. Its not just a hype.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Militant (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

